# Ufergestaltung



## toschbaer (8. März 2008)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie lange Beton ausblüht (Phosphate abgibt) ???

Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen diese Betonplatten gegossen (Anleitung im Koi Kurier)

Foto  undFoto 

Diese möchte ich heute ans Ufer legen ( knapp oberhalb der Wasserlinie) und von unten beleuchten.

MfG
Friedhelm


----------



## karsten. (8. März 2008)

*AW: Ufergestaltung*



> .........kann mir jemand sagen, wie lange Beton ausblüht.......



ich würde sagen ca 10 Jahre    


oder  

Du säuerst
die Oberfläche ab .

geht auch mit Essigessenz 

und spülst mit Hochdruckreiniger zwischen 

vorsichtig meine ich  !  

oder nimmst einen 2K Tiefengrund

oder machst Beides

mfG


----------



## toschbaer (8. März 2008)

*AW: Ufergestaltung*

Danke Karsten!!! 
Werde gleich einen aus meiner Familie los schicken, um Essigessenz zu kaufen!
( Wie schön und hilfreich, dass ich im Forum nachfragen kann!)
So werden die Betonteile nächte Woche verlegt und bepflanzt.
In einem Jahr sieht man hoffentlich nicht mehr, dass es Beton ist :beeten,
sondern alles bemoost ist.

MfG
Friedhelm


----------



## toschbaer (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ufergestaltung*

Hallo,
ich sehe noch dass es Beton ist, aber ..... 


 



LG
Friedhelm


----------



## axel (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ufergestaltung*

Hallo Friedhelm !

Sieht Klasse aus   Schöner Teich !

Lg
axel


----------



## toschbaer (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ufergestaltung*

Danke Axel,

was macht der Urlaub???? on 

die Farauen und 2

 

LG und nen s Sonntag

Friedhelm


----------

